# Elf Lücken im RealPlayer geschlossen



## Newsfeed (22 Januar 2010)

Elf Buffer und Heap Overflows schließen die vom Hersteller herausgegegeben Updates für die diversen Varianten des RealPlayer. Alternativ zum Update kann man den Player auch deinstallieren - er wird kaum noch benötigt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

